# St. Louis’s 24th Slot Car Collectors Show/Swap Meet



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

St. Louis’s 24th
Slot Car Collectors Show/Swap Meet


----------



## cagee (Apr 20, 2007)

Anybody going to this one? I'll be there! :woohoo:


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

My son and I will be attending. There is usually a group of about 6-8 local racers that car pool and attend also.


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

Nov. 4th... can't wait.

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## cagee (Apr 20, 2007)

I have heard you can find some great deals at slot shows is that true?


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

It is a mix of good deals and great deals. You can pick up new in the box cars cheaper than at a hobby shop and you can usually get a better deal when buying three at a time. You will also see people walking away from tables where the prices are too high. I like the variety. You will see almost every type of car there.


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

Only one week to go!!!!


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

4 more days...


----------



## cagee (Apr 20, 2007)

Change of plans. Me no get to go.


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

Dude... bummer! My condolences...


----------

